# Would 'Nids be able to get into the webway?



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Random question. I was wondering, is there any way that the Tyranids would be able to gain access to the webway? If not, surely the eldar and dark eldar would be totally safe from the great devourer?


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

well, not sure on this one. i dont know too much about the shadow in the warp, only that it is capable of blocking the protection of the emporor himself. a hive mind. but all sentient beings have a signature within the warp? as far as i know, the tyranids are the only race besides tau to have not accessed the warp directly. and even the dark eldar travel not through the warp, but through a sub warp dimension.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The situation has not received adequate attention from gw lore to give a definite answer. The tyranids have successfully conquered a craftworld in the past ala the Doom of Malantai, but it is unknown exactly how that conflict played out and concluded.

For instance, we don't know whether the farseers of Malan'Tai were able to close the webway gates before it reached them, or whether the creature simply didn't have the ability to open the webway itself. 

Even the exact fate of the Doom is never described, so for all we know it did in fact enter the webway. It could be lost, roaming or slain by denizens of Commoragh for all we know.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Potentially yes. Although it is hard to imagine a way in which they could access it. The two races that have managed to infiltrate the webway (Necrons, Imperium) have done so via the knowledge of a C'tan and the Emperor himself respectively. 

It would also raise the question of if (and how) the _shadow in the warp_ would have any effect on the webway. 



Shattertheirsky said:


> If not, surely the eldar and dark eldar would be totally safe from the great devourer?


The Dark Kin more so, as they are entirely located within the webway.

The Craftworlders and Exodites are a different matter though, just look at the invasion of Iyanden.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

From what I understand Commoragh is in the webway, and there has been an invasion of it before by Space Marines (Salamanders if I remember right) because they had the librarian prisoner and he was like a beacon for his chapter. You can enter the webway but we just can't seem to find the entry points. Maybe I'm remembering that wrong though.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Cowlicker16 said:


> From what I understand Commoragh is in the webway, and there has been an invasion of it before by Space Marines (Salamanders if I remember right) because they had the librarian prisoner and he was like a beacon for his chapter. You can enter the webway but we just can't seem to find the entry points. Maybe I'm remembering that wrong though.


The only reason Imperial forces were able to invade Commorragh in that particular instance is because Vect allowed them access to the webway portals of the Desaderian Gulf.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

If the Necrons can, the Nids probably could. Then again, the Hive Mind was dicked with by a mere Space Marine Librarian. Maybe the thing isn't powerful enough to do what the C'tan and Emperor did.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Aren't all the Nids controlled by one mind that speaks to them through the warp? or has that been changed?
If it is still the case then even if they could get in they would act more like orks without a war boss.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

It's extremely likely that Nids get shipped to Commoragh to fight in the arenas. 

What we know from the Anphelion project suggests that Tyranids can develop into varied and sizeable hive structures and swarms from the simplest organisms, even when held captive.
This means that lictors are probably prowling and nomming on D.Eldar already.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't see why they wouldn't be able to. Perhaps the largest hive ships are too large to enter (much like the Craftworlds themselves), and thus journeying through the Webway becomes a no-go for Tyranids.

Alternately, perhaps there is unstated fluff preventing them from doing so, such as the Farseers/Craftworlds being able to control who or what enters the Webway from their particular Gates.

If the Tyranids could enter the Webway, that would be a huge game-changer...

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with the majority here. The Webway should not be entered by Nids of all things. It took Ahriman many years of study and what not to gain access. I doubt drooling slobbering Nids with no forthought or studying books is gonna have access.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Would the shadow in the warp simply deny the webways existence to the nids? would they be able to sense that there is something there if there psychic prescence itself hides the webway? or would it course it to implode on itself?...


----------

